# Help Looking for a Shimano TL-PD 63 tool or similar



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

I know I'm NOT the only tool nerd here  nor the only one looking to make life easier adjusting pedal cone bearings that are in deep pedal holes. (Many "Rat Trap" pedals). I've looked on "fleabay", and google etc. for a Shimano TL-PD 63 pedal bearing adjustment tool. The one place that I found that lists it is "Bike Tools Etc"; but I called them and they were out and said it would be some months before they get them in. :madman:
I also found them @ Chain reaction Cycles for $80.........(don't want it THAT bad.)
I know some of you out there will roll their eyes  and say "what a dummy I am, just do it they way you've been doing them for over 25 years you've been wrenching on bikes" (yeah i can here you now). Anyone found a place to get one or has "made their own" someway, please?
Thanks to all the help out there!!:thumbsup:

(Just cause I KNOW there are "UGLY" people out there and will want to laff and make funn of me, keep your dumb-a$$ comments to yourselves, please. This whole website/forums is to Promote Cycling, not to put people down):nono:


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Just use 2 deep welled sockets. I believe that the tool holds one side while allowing you to turn the other? If so, use the 2 sockets, and have them reduced for one to fit inside the other. This should be cheaper than the tool itself. Please correct me if Im wrong.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Bike Tools Etc. - 1000's of bicycle tools and parts for the home mechanic!

40 bucks


----------



## IRONMAN1518 (Jul 19, 2008)

hey Nov, thank you. but as I said above I called Bike Tools etc and they told me it would be several months before they get them in.
Did think of the deep walled sockets and have several but the inner diameter of the 10mm sockets that I have are too small to slide a 7mm 1/4 inch drive deep socket. Thought of drilling out the 1/2 drive 10mm (or a 3/8 drive 10mm); but you know how hard a socket is? I think I'd end up breaking a dozen drill bits in the proces.. Thanks for the help/ideas guess I'll wait till they get them at Bike Tools.
Thanks!


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

IRONMAN1518 said:


> I know I'm NOT the only tool nerd here  nor the only one looking to make life easier adjusting pedal cone bearings that are in deep pedal holes. (Many "Rat Trap" pedals). I've looked on "fleabay", and google etc. for a Shimano TL-PD 63 pedal bearing adjustment tool. The one place that I found that lists it is "Bike Tools Etc"; but I called them and they were out and said it would be some months before they get them in. :madman:
> I also found them @ Chain reaction Cycles for $80.........(don't want it THAT bad.)
> I know some of you out there will roll their eyes  and say "what a dummy I am, just do it they way you've been doing them for over 25 years you've been wrenching on bikes" (yeah i can here you now). Anyone found a place to get one or has "made their own" someway, please?
> Thanks to all the help out there!!:thumbsup:


...I have a New SH PD-63 in my toolbox, i recall buying it Brand new but never used it, you are welcome to Buy it. PM me if you need it.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Whoops I read the post, and totally forgot you already said that. Sorry!

Yea you would have to use a lathe to cut a socket, a drill bit wont do it.


----------



## airnickman (Jan 18, 2013)

Did ya sell the tool? I am interested if you still have it.
Thanks


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

sorry to say, it was sold.


----------



## sehl18 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Looking for TL-PD 63 tools*

HI I am new to this site, and tried to PM "2gears= 1speed who said he had one for sale. It may have been sold by now. Thank you for responding.

David


----------



## 2gears=1speed (Jun 5, 2004)

thanks for asking, sorry to say it has been sold, i don't have another to offer.


----------

